

Dear Facebook: Please Stop Trying to Steal My Co-Founder - apdinin
http://aarondinin.com/2012/07/dear-facebook-please-stop-trying-to-steal-my-co-founder/

======
Monotoko
That flag is driving me insane, as well as the social bar and the moving
"Aaron Dinin", takes up the entire page and won't get out of my way so I can
read the text - some of us like reading on phones you know (iOS 5.1.1 here)

~~~
apdinin
Yay user feedback.

Fixed!

(We'll add an "x" to close it as well... shortly.)

~~~
Monotoko
It's still all in the way for me on iOS (when I zoom in to actually read)...
but thank you for taking the feedback into account, it's good to see.
Hopefully il be able to read the actual article soon :)

~~~
apdinin
That's more the fault of my website than FlagTap.

Though I guess that still puts me at fault either way. I'll get it fixed ASAP.

Thanks again for the feedback!

------
doktrin
I do not feel that this post deserves front page mention. Frankly, this reads
as less about the co-founder being approached but rather the OP wishing to be
poached as well.

It's not as though highly talented back end developers are lacking recruitment
offers these days.

------
suyash
Ironically this post will result in more headhunters trying to cash in on your
co-founder since you told them how good he is etc etc

~~~
btilly
The post looked more to me like a plea for them to start trying to call him as
well.

Particularly the last line.

------
GuiA
If your cofounder is ready to leave you for one of those companies, then it's
only a matter of time before he leaves of his own accord.

------
stephencanon
Honestly, headhunter contacts are a dime a dozen. Front end, back end,
whatever, if you have any visibility at all you get used to ignoring them
pretty quickly.

~~~
jwegan
Seriously, just having a basic LinkedIn profile will get you a couple
recruitment messages a week. If your co-founder tempted by standard form
letter recruitment emails then you have bigger problems.

------
Fuzzwah
So I decide to try and work out what flagtap actually is. The page which the
flag link takes me to asks me to either login or sign up based on 3 images
which promise to fulfill all my wildest dreams. No thanks.

So I cut the end off the URL and checked the front page, just a login screen.
Oh, there's an about link down the bottom, that's what I'm after. Click. Huh,
I need to login to see the about page?

Sigh.

Goodbye.

~~~
apdinin
Thanks for the feedback, Fuzzwah. Yeah... we're still in a closed beta.
Probably should have mentioned that in the post. Err... and on the site.

Umm... clearly it's a very early beta.

------
PaulMarcus
I dig FlagTap. I'd been looking for a decent way to incentivize the users of
my dating site into reaching out to other users, and ended up building a
rewards module myself. It's been a big hit on the site, but I'd much rather
have something easier to implement in the future. Would you be able to do a
custom implementation of FlagTap (custom gifts, matching palette, etc)?

~~~
apdinin
Thanks for the feedback, Paul.

We kind of figured we'd need to add custom options, so it's good to hear
people would like to see that sooner rather than later.

We'll get it implemented as soon as possible!

------
zosimus
Something's fishy about this article...feels fabricated. Is this the only way
to get attention for your sites on HN these days?

~~~
apdinin
Yeah... when you write good articles that don't mention Facebook in the title,
no one reads what you've written. I've got a bunch of those.

But, this is a 100% true story (except maybe the Adderall part I thought HN
would appreciate.

------
steve-howard
> I was prepared for 48-hour, Adderall-fueld workdays

Sounds like a recipe for disaster.

~~~
carterschonwald
Yeah... Adderall only works effectively if you're getting good quality sleep.
Also doesn't prevent you from falling asleep, thats called caffeine or
provigil. Additionally, the dosage needed to keep you awake will also likely
make you act like a distractable manic mess. that's also ignoring that if
you're not sleeping, your backend shit can't be that tricky.

Point being, the metaphors in the blog post are both in bad taste (some people
actually need adderall et al for medical reasons), the lifestyle described is
unsustainable, and if I'm working with someone who's so widely sought, I'd be
celebrating their awesome and feel flattered they think I'm worth their time.

------
xpose2000
Not sure what to think of this blog post. Though it appears flagtap.com does
not currently load. So, about that office next to his...

~~~
apdinin
Yeah, guess I should have scaled the servers before posting. Good lesson for
next time.

Thanks for the feedback. I guess I'll be lucky to get a cubicle in the same
building as him (though to be fair... I never called myself a server admin).

------
mathattack
Every good cofounder is at risk to be hired away. You have to motivate them to
stay.

Of course the post was written in jest.

~~~
apdinin
Glad you appreciate the joke.

Yes... if anyone wants him to work for one of those companies less than me,
it's him.

------
aboodman
Your extremely talented cofounder put the punchline of intellisult below the
fold at 1440x900. I thought the site was broken.

<http://imgur.com/EKlmK>

 _Edit:_ I also didn't see the green flag the first time. When I refreshed it
showed up.

~~~
mhofstadt
Thanks for the feedback and sorry for putting the punchline below the fold. At
some point, I might improve Intellisult's UI, but that'll have to wait. For a
silly site like that, and with a budget of $0, it's difficult to prioritize
every detail just for providing people with some free entertainment.

If you'd like to contribute any good design ideas, I'd be happy to implement
them when I have some free time. =)

------
sakai
And no green flag in the right margin for me... :(

(Latest Safari on Lion)

~~~
apdinin
Is JS on? Works on all versions of Safari we've seen, including Lion.

Can I blame that on my co-founder? He's responsible for cross-browser issues
:)

